# ненависть к врагу



## Floridian001

привет всем,
Я делал маленький перевод, и у меня есть много сомнений в нем, если вы можете взглянуть на его то я был бы благодарным. Не стеcнайтесь исправлять порядок слов чтобы звучать более естественно.

 Андрей достигнул состояние, которое, по словам Клаусуйица (?), необходимо (repeat verb here?) чтобы воевать- «Hass» ненависть к врагу. Есть в каждом нормальном человеке колебание убить, из-за робости, дезориентации, или от совести. Поэтому столько пулей стреляются не в цели (в мишени?), и столько бомб сбрасываются куда они не должны попасть (original was “…bombs are dropped but not where they are supposed to be”). Они, которые руководят войну, имеет задачу устранить эти колебания, и единственный способ сделать это, выставить врага в сатанинском обличии (демонизировать?), так что ненависть его не столько простительная сколько похвальная. 


Thanks a lot guys, and if you need help in a translation the other way don´t hesitate to ask

forgot the mandatory smiley.  так теперь все лучше  Ж) < Russian smiley


----------



## marina6

Floridian001 said:


> привет всем,
> Я делал маленький небольшой перевод, и у меня есть возникло много сомнений в нем, если бы вы можете взглянуть на  подкорректировали его, то я был бы благодареным вам за это. Не стеcнаяйтесь исправлять порядок слов, чтобы звучать звучало более естественно.
> 
> Андрей достигнул того состояниея, которое, по словам Клаусуйица (? - _sounds awful, but I can't help till I see the source_), было необходимо для того, (repeat verb here?) чтобы воевать - «Hass» ненавистьи к врагу. Есть В каждом нормальном человеке есть _(I'm not sure "есть" is the best word here)_ колебание стремление(?) убивать: из-за робости, дезориентации, или от по совести. Поэтому столько пулейь стреляются не не попадают в целиь (в мишени?), и столько бомб сбрасываются совсем не туда, куда они предназначались (original was “…bombs are dropped but not where they are supposed to be”). Они Задача тех, которые кто руководят войнуой, имеет задачу - устранить эти колебания (_grammatically it's correct, but I can't understand it_), и единственный способ сделать это - выставить врага в сатанинском обличии (демонизировать?), так, чтобы ненависть кего нему стала не столько простительнаяой, сколько похвальнаяой.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, and if you need help in a translation the other way don?t hesitate to ask
> 
> forgot the mandatory smiley.  так теперь все лучше  Ж) < Russian smiley



Well, I tried to do my best. But I'm not sure that it's correct because I don't have the source, with which I could compare your translation.


----------



## cyanista

Трудный текст, неплохой перевод, очень ценные поправки. Только "колебание убивать" нельзя перефразировать как "стремление убивать" - это же противоположное значение. Я предлагаю "нежелание убивать".

В каждом нормальном человеке заложено нежелание  убивать: из-за робости, дезориентации (???), или по совести (по моральным/этическим соображениям). 

И далее:

Задача тех,  кто руководят войной,  - устранить подобные колебания (это нежелание)...

EDIT: Perhaps "подспудное нежелание  убивать" would be even better.


 cyanista


----------



## Maroseika

Floridian001 said:


> по словам Клаусуйица (?),


Клаузевиц.


----------



## Floridian001

Демонировать-дезориентации :  Я боялся что таких слов не существовали по русский (по краней мере в таких формах.)  Мултитран меня обманул!

Demonize: «выставить врага в сатанинском обличии», получается? А возможно сокращать фразу?

Disorientation:  что вы думаете о фразе «потеря ориентации»? Есть лучше способ сказать это?

А когда возможно употреблять слово колебание? Нельзя колебаться сделать что-нибудь? 

Here is the original text for more context.

            “Andrey has attained the state Clausewitz says is necessary to war – “Hass”, hatred for the foe.  There is in all sane people a hesitation to kill, whether from timidity, disorientation, or scruple. That is why so many bullets are fired in war but not at the target, why so many bombs are dropped but not where they are supposed to be.  It is the task of those in charge of war to override these hesitations, and the only sure way of doing that is to demonize the enemy, so that hating him is not only condonable but commendable.”

The text is a bit odd in English as well.


----------



## Maroseika

Floridian001 said:


> Демонизировать-дезориентации : Я боялся, что таких слов не существуетовали по-русский (по краней крайней мере, в таких формах.) Мултитран меня обманул!
> 
> Demonize: «выставить врага в сатанинском обличии», получается? А возможно сокращать фразу? демонизировать - вполне понятно и достаточно, такое слово есть. "Выставить в сатанинском обличии", конечно, возможно, но в данном переводе - отсебятина.
> 
> Disorientation: что вы думаете о фразе «потеря ориентации»? Есть лучше способ сказать это? Такой перевод возможен, но не в данном контексте. В русском языке это специальный термин (медицинский).
> Возможно, лучше было бы перестроить фразу:
> *Нормальные люди не готовы совершать убийства. Убивать им не позволяет трусость или растерянность или совесть...*
> 
> А когда возможно употреблять слово колебание? Нельзя колебаться сделать что-нибудь? Я колебался, идти *ли *мне в кино
> Я испытывал колебания, идти ли мне в кино


----------



## cyanista

Floridian001 said:


> Демонировать-дезориентации :  Я боялся что таких слов не существовали по русский (по краней мере в таких формах.)  Мултитран меня обманул!


Нет-нет, эти слова существуют, но, к сожалению, они не очень хорошо звучат в данном контексте.


> Demonize: «выставить врага в сатанинском обличии», получается? А возможно сокращать фразу?


Может быть, "очернить противника"?



> Disorientation:  что вы думаете о фразе «потеря ориентации»? Есть лучше способ сказать это?


"Растерянность", по-моему, хорошее предложение. 



> А когда возможно употреблять слово колебание? Нельзя колебаться сделать что-нибудь?


  Можно, например, сказать: "Любой нормальный человек заколеблется, прежде чем совершить убийство."


"Not only condonable but commendable" я бы перевела как "*не только* простительной, *но и* похвальной".


----------



## marina6

There is in all sane people a hesitation to kill, whether from timidity, disorientation, or scruple. Любой нормальный человек не решится (не пойдёт) на убийство, то ли из-за трусости, то ли из-за растерянности, то ли из-за угрызений совести.

to Maroseika:
Действительно очень удачный перевод: именно эти ощущения человек и должен испытывать.

to cyanista:
Спасибо, что поправили со "стремлением" перед тем, как появился исходник! А то я пишу, а про себя думаю: "Бред какой-то! Начали за здравие, кончили за упокой, только всё это в обратном порядке."


----------



## dima_david

Demonize: демонизировать, по-моему, вполне нормально звучит. Можно, ещё, использовать "обесчеловечить". Во многих книгах о ВОВ упоминается выражение "они не люди, они фашисты", так что оборот "обесчеловечить врага" будет звучать вполне на месте в данном контексте.

Timidity переводится как "робость". Слово "трусость" в точности соответствует слову "cowardness", и несёт такой же сильный негативный оттенок, плохо применимый к нормальному, очевидно хорошему человеку, который просто не в силах заставить себя убить другого.

Condonable, мне кажется, ближе к "позволительно", чем к "простительно".

Ну, а насчет disorientation, было бы неплохо посмотреть в точности, что сам Клаузевиц (или его переводчики с немецкого на английский) имел(и) в виду. Подозреваю, что речь здесь идёт о физических ощущениях (тошнота, неспособность нажать на курок), если это так, то ни "растерянность", ни "дизориентация" не годятся.


----------



## Floridian001

Андрей достиг того состояние, которое, по словам Клаузевица, было необходимо для того, чтобы воевать- «Hass» ненависти к врагу. В каждом нормальном человеке заложено нежелание убивать: то ли из-за робости, то ли из-за смятения, то ли из-за угрызений совести. Поэтому столько пуль не попадают в цель, и столько бомб сбрасываются совсем не туда, куда они предназначались.  Задача тех, кто руководят войной устранить это нежелание, и единственный способ сделать это, выставить врага в сатанинском обличии, так, чтобы ненависть к нему стала не только простительной, но и похвальной. 


Я выбирал слово "смятение" в место disorientation, но кажется что вы все согласны что растерянность лучше. 
И я думаю что Вы прав Дима несомненно оригинал был по-немецкий (или можеть быть по-русский)

спасибо всем


----------



## cyanista

Андрей достиг того состояния, которое, по словам Клаузевица, было необходимо для того, чтобы воевать - «Hass»*,* ненависти к врагу. В каждом нормальном человеке заложено нежелание убивать: то ли из-за робости, то ли из-за смятения, то ли из-за угрызений совести. Поэтому столько пуль не попадают в цель, и столько бомб сбрасываются совсем не туда,  куда они предназначались.  Задача тех, кто руководят войной*, * устранить это нежелание, и единственный способ сделать это - выставить врага в сатанинском обличии, так, чтобы ненависть к нему стала не не только простительной, но даже похвальной. (простите, промахнулась  )





> Я выбирал слово "смятение" в место disorientation, но кажется*,* что вы все согласны*,* что растерянность лучше. a few more corrections


Нет, почему же! Мне "смятение"нравится!



			
				dima_david said:
			
		

> Ну, а насчет disorientation, было бы неплохо посмотреть в точности, что сам Клаузевиц (или его переводчики с немецкого на английский) имел(и) в виду. Подозреваю, что речь здесь идёт о физических ощущениях (тошнота, неспособность нажать на курок), если это так, то ни "растерянность", ни "дизориентация" не годятся.


Да уж, разъяснения не помешали бы, но почему вы думаете, что дезориентация связана с тошнотой?

Кстати, правильно говорить "руководить войной"???


----------



## Floridian001

ой какая красота!  я уверен что профессор не будет выдерживать такой хороший перевод и просто начнет плакать.

спасиба еще раз.


----------



## dima_david

cyanista said:


> Да уж, разъяснения не помешали бы, но почему вы думаете, что связана с тошнотой?



Ну, в книгах и фильмах часто встречается описание того, как героя стошнило после того, как он впервые кого-то убил. Собственного опыта у меня в этом деле, вы понимаете, нет.


----------



## cyanista

dima_david said:


> Ну, в книгах и фильмах часто встречается описание того, как героя стошнило после того, как он впервые кого-то убил. Собственного опыта у меня в этом деле, вы понимаете, нет.



Вы меня не убедили, что в этом заключается дезориентация героя.


----------



## dima_david

Так я и не знаю, что в этом заключается "дизориентация" героя. Я потому и говорю, что следовало бы выяснить, что на самом деле автор текста имел в виду под "hesitation to kill... from... disorientation". Я не понимаю, как "дизориентация" (то, что я понимаю под "дизориентацией") может создать у человека "подспудное нежелание" убивать. Что, человек не может сообразить, вперёд ему стрелять или назад? "Потеря ориентации", как Маросейка указал выше, является довольно медицински-звучащим выражением, так то же и в английском: выражение "the patient feels disoriented" очень распространено, и может означать целый диапазон состояний, от "у пациента кружится голова" до "пациент не осознаёт, где находится и/или кто с ним говорит".


----------



## Maroseika

dima_david said:


> Так я и не знаю, что в этом заключается "дизориентация" героя. Я потому и говорю, что следовало бы выяснить, что на самом деле автор текста имел в виду под "hesitation to kill... from... disorientation". Я не понимаю, как "дизориентация" (то, что я понимаю под "дизориентацией") может создать у человека "подспудное нежелание" убивать. Что, человек не может сообразить, вперёд ему стрелять или назад? "Потеря ориентации", как Маросейка указал выше, является довольно медицински-звучащим выражением, так то же и в английском: выражение "the patient feels disoriented" очень распространено, и может означать целый диапазон состояний, от "у пациента кружится голова" до "пациент не осознаёт, где находится и/или кто с ним говорит".


Я думаю, имеется в виду состояние человека, когда он ещё не может решить, что ему делать: убивать ли, убегать ли, прикинуться ли ветошью, а, может, и вовсе ничего не делать - авось само рассосётся. А если уж убивать, то - кого. 
Решение начать убивать - очень сильное решение, против которого восстаёт наше животное племенное естество. Многим людям психологически легче быть убитыми, чем начать убивать самим.
Поскольку слово *дезориентация* в РЯ уже занято, я и предложил *растерянность.*


----------

